# Hyatt resale purchae



## pinetree1 (Aug 20, 2016)

We are considering to buy a low-maintenance fee 2000 point Hyatt week such as Pinon Pointe or White Oaks location. Our main objective is to use for Keywest locations or Bonita Spring during Christmas Holiday season by splitting 3 nights weekend  in Key West locations(1320 point for 3 night during Diamond season for 2 bedroom) and 4 night midweek at Bonita Spring(580 point  in one bedroom during Diamond season).

However, I heard a while ago that Hyatt will not split week during diamond weeks, especially week 51, 52.

Could experienced Hyatt owners advise how feasible is our trip strategy? or we should go after 2200 point in Sedona to bool full week in Florida locations? or buy at Bonita Spring week 52  for its its lock-off possibility?

Thank you!


----------



## TUG98 (Aug 20, 2016)

*Low maintenance strategy for Hyatt Residence trades*

As a 2000 point key west owner I use your strategy to trade to other properties. I am very flexible when I travel. I have never stayed at my resort and I have owned it for 4 years. 
 I alway avoid holidays. The problem with your thinking is that it is rare to book an exact week during the premium travel weeks. 
If your not flexible then what you are trying to do won't work.  The availability for Key West Windward Point and Beach House is higher during the shoulder months. Sunset Harbor is the most difficult to stay at. I have stayed at Sunset for it location. It is also next to the large Fitness Center something I enjoy using. 
I hope I did not burst your bubble


----------



## TUG98 (Aug 20, 2016)

PS I always use 4 night stays because they consume less points than 3 night stays. It is due to the mid week arrival times versus the weekends. I got gout luckily and did exactly what you did for a Maui trip. I sued a 4 days plus a 3 day piggy backed. Due to my flexibility I pulled it off but it is rare that a key West or a Maui will have the split weeks open back to back so you can get an entire 7 days in. If you want Christmas holiday. you have to buy it or pay someone a large premium to rent it. It does not matter how many points you have Hyatt allows you to pull points forward so in actuality you can use 4,000 points in a given year thought you paid for 2,000 points. I have done that Do not buy a Timeshare. My recommendation is  if you do not have great flexibility.


----------



## DAman (Aug 20, 2016)

This appears on the Hyatt site when searching for a reservation:

*Split Week reservations may not be confirmed until 60 days prior to the arrival date designated during holidays and special event periods.*

I have been successful getting holiday week split reservations when the owner of the week only deposits a portion of it(i.e. the owner uses the 3 day weekend portion and deposits the 4 day midweek part).


----------



## pinetree1 (Aug 20, 2016)

I am really appreciated all your input.

How we can pull point forward assuming we purchase week 15 at Pinon Pointe 2000 point and would like to book week 51 or week 52? The reason I mentioned to split 4 night and 3 night reservation is the Diamond week 2 bedroom unit requires 2200 point while we will only have 2000 point.

Thanks.


----------



## DAman (Aug 20, 2016)

pinetree1 said:


> I am really appreciated all your input.
> 
> How we can pull point forward assuming we purchase week 15 at Pinon Pointe 2000 point and would like to book week 51 or week 52? The reason I mentioned to split 4 night and 3 night reservation is the Diamond week 2 bedroom unit requires 2200 point while we will only have 2000 point.
> 
> Thanks.



If you need one of those weeks you should consider purchasing the specific week and location you want.  

Hyatt does not let you pull forward weeks except in very limited circumstances(you can borrow for a stay that commences within 60 days).

I think it would be very difficult to book in the locations you want during the holidays.  In California I have been successful booking Highlands Inn and High Sierra in Nevada during holiday periods.


----------



## pinetree1 (Aug 21, 2016)

TUG98:  Would you mind to share some tips about pulling point forward?

I read some comments on Hyatt threads a while ago that point pulling is not necessary limited to within 60 days. As long as you pre-pay next year's maintenance fee, you can pull point forward. Since Hyatt will not have next year's maintenance fee figure ready until later year, it will give later year week owner such week 50, 51, 52 more flexibility than early year owner.

If I can pull 2000 point forward as week 15 Pinon Pointe owner, I can reserve Holiday 2200 week whenever it becomes available. I think that Bonita Spring is kind of easy to book for week 51 or 52.

Thank you!


----------



## Kal (Aug 21, 2016)

You can "borrow" next year's points, but there are substantial restrictions on how those can be used. It's not a simple matter of combining the current year points with next year's points. For all practical purposes, you have to treat them independently.


----------



## Epiphany (Oct 17, 2016)

*High Sierra Mid June*

Hello,

I am looking into purchasing a Mid June week at High Sierra. Want an option for  us to play at the beach, hike, etc. We are out of school late May, so summer time works for us. Wondering is this is a good time to go? My birthday is over the 4th of July, but, is is worth it to pay for the premium for July 4ht or deal with the crowds. Any thoughts on a mid June unit, or should we wait for a July time frame? We start school early August so June/July would be our time frame, at least for the next few years. We live in AZ, so have thought about Sedona and trade in High Sierra, but, really want to ensure we have a week in Tahoe. Suggestions?


----------



## ivywag (Oct 18, 2016)

Mid June in Tahoe can still be cool and the lake is pretty cold for swimming. The water NEVER gets really warm, but July and August are swimmable. If I were you, I would purchase a July week since the weather is more predictable. The 4th of July is fun, but crowded.  If you have teenagers, they would probably love it. There are lots of activities, concerts, etc. Google "Red White and Tahoe Blue" to get an idea of events.  The other July weeks are easier to get restaurant reservations and the roads, beaches etc are less crowded. I would definitely buy High Sierra and not count on trading in during the summer.  It's nearly impossible to secure a trade for a summer week. Good luck with your decision.  We have owned 5 Hyatt weeks for almost 17 years and have had many happy times with friends and family.


----------



## Epiphany (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks, that is what I thought about the potential for trading into summer at High Sierra. Will check out Red, White and Tahoe Blue.


----------



## ginah777 (Oct 25, 2016)

*Hyatt Maui*

I don't see a Hyatt point chart that includes Maui.  How many points does one need to stay in Maui?  I know it depends on how many nights, etc.  I'm wondering if there is a link somewhere. Thank you.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Oct 25, 2016)

If you go to hyattresidenceclub.com and look up points calculator, it will give you all the various scenarios. A 2 bedroom for 1 week is 2200. There are not a lot of 1 bedrooms.


----------

